# Calculating Doses of Medication



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thought I'd start a thread so we can share the different ways to calculate medication doses.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is how I do it. I use a teaspoon per gallon of water for PO meds. Or I email Kathy.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> This is how I do it. I use a teaspoon per gallon of water for PO meds. Or I email Kathy.


You're funny, but seriously, would you use 1 teaspoon of this?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So I asked DH to calculate this:

Bird weighs 0.44 pounds
Medication is 22.7 mg/ml
Desired Dose for this exercise is 15 mg/kg








and this is how he did the math:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's another...
Chick weight = 1.75 ounces
Medication = 96 mg/ml (Corid 9.6%)
Dose = 20 mg/kg

So how many ml's is that?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> You're funny, but seriously, would you use 1 teaspoon of this?


I wouldnt use it at all. I'd cull my sick birds.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I wouldnt use it at all. I'd cull my sick birds.


That's you, but many people will use it, so why not teach them how to give the correct amount?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know. I'm not familiar with it. In 512 gallons , there's 102.4 grams of med. In one gallon there's 0.2 grams. No I would give 0.2 grams or possibly 1/2 tsp in a gallon if I left my equipment at home.

In 256 gallons per packet, 102.4 g. /256 gallons is X in 1 gal. .102.4 / 256= 4g per gallon. .4 grams per gallon , or 1 TSP in a pinch.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I don't know. I'm not familiar with it. In 512 gallons , there's 102.4 grams of med. In one gallon there's 0.2 grams. No I would give 0.2 grams or possibly 1/2 tsp in a gallon if I left my equipment at home.
> 
> In 256 gallons per packet, 102.4 g. /256 gallons is X in 1 gal. .102.4 / 256= 4g per gallon. .4 grams per gallon , or 1 TSP in a pinch.


This is what I came up with:

The package weighs 135.5 grams, and in that is 102.4 grams of actual medication. The package 256 gallons at 400 mg.

102.4 / 135.5 = 0.76 , which means that it's 76% oxytetracycline and 24% filler = 760 mg per gram

One teaspoon probably weighs 3 grams, so it's 3 x 760mg = 2280 mg per teaspoon.

*200 mg per gallon dose
200/2280 = 0.09 teaspoon per gallon

400 mg per gallon dose
400/2280 = 0.17 teaspoon per gallon

800 mg per gallon dose
400/2280 = 0.35 teaspoon per gallon*


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> That's you, but many people will use it, so why not teach them how to give the correct amount?


Wrong answer. No one wants to keep a bunch of sick mycoplasma diseased birds that will pass it along to other birds that wont produce eggs.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Wrong answer. No one wants to keep a bunch of sick mycoplasma diseased birds that will pass it along to other birds that wont produce eggs.


Point taken... but that's not the purpose of this thread. In this thread I was hoping that people could share their methods of calculating doses for liquid and powdered medications.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Point taken... but that's not the purpose of this thread. In this thread I was hoping that people could share their methods of calculating doses for liquid and powdered medications.


LOL, you must be bored.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

casportpony said:


> This is what I came up with:
> 
> The package weighs 135.5 grams, and in that is 102.4 grams of actual medication. The package 256 gallons at 400 mg.
> 
> ...


A tsp is not going to do it. I wouldn't even try.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Wrong answer. No one wants to keep a bunch of sick mycoplasma diseased birds that will pass it along to other birds that wont produce eggs.


Little cranky today???


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> LOL, you must be bored.


Maybe a little bored, but it's also a subject that I'm quite passionate about, and it took me quite some time to figure out how to do the math.

Got another one... LinxMed SP, haven't done the math on it yet, but will after I weigh the powder. Did I mention that one feed store gives me expired packs of meds? How handy is that, lol. Another store gave me a few tablespoons of Corid and Duramycin 10.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> A tsp is not going to do it. I wouldn't even try.


It's just really concentrated. 1/3 teaspoon of it = 5 teaspoons of oxytetracyline 10.


----------

